# Devils Rust



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Let me know what you think... This shows you how it will look and how you can make Devils Rust... Please like if you could use this..!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

So the crucial component in Devil's Rust is...rust


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

HA! Genius! The acetic acid of the vinegar is oxidizing the iron in the metal dust, creating rust. Is this still a faux finish if the faux effect is real? lol

Adding salt may also enhance the effect as well. 

I bet if you were to use copper dust, this would create a blue-green verdigris like patina effect.

Once you had it dried hard, you could rinse it off and seal it with a clear coat once the desired effect was achieved, and would stop it from oxidizing further. 

Brilliant work, I will be trying this one!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Sytnathotep said:


> HA! Genius! The acetic acid of the vinegar is oxidizing the iron in the metal dust, creating rust. Is this still a faux finish if the faux effect is real? lol
> 
> Adding salt may also enhance the effect as well.
> 
> ...


I tried salt and water, just water, water and vinegar, vinegar and salt and just vinegar did the best or same with out adding to it.

Yes you could add other metals to create other looks... but can you get the other metals for free?

Yes you could it off and seal it with a clear coat but no need to just let it rust...

Thanks hope you have fun with it..!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

It doesn't get much more authentic than that. Unless you hired real ghosts also. Brake dust. Who'da figured. Thanks Devil.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The look is certainly authentic

One comment - considering the source of the material, I'm wondering about the possibility that the brake dust has asbestos mixed in with it. Rotors are metal, but the brake pads that come into contact with them can contain asbestos.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> It doesn't get much more authentic than that. Unless you hired real ghosts also. Brake dust. Who'da figured. Thanks Devil.


It's not Brake pad dust... It is the metal that is cut away from the rotor but it could have some brake pad dust in it so alway use a mask to protect yourself. If you don't want to use the metal from the brake rotors any metal shaving will do.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like how it keeps getting more rusted and thicker looking. Really cool idea!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You could probably substitute with a finely shredded steel wool, the kind without the soap in it. That is the same thing you would add to vinegar to age wood overnight.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Devil brought his "rusted" pieces with him to the Jersey Devil M&T on Saturday and the effect did look awesome on the PVC pipe. Looked very authentic. Please don't call him a genius - the rest of us have to deal with him at the M&T every month.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

UPDATE: I went to an Automotive Machine Shop today and they also have metal shaving. The shaving are much cleaner and finer. I will be testing them in a mixture soon and expect a better result.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Fairly simple with great results. Too bad I don't have an automotive place close by that's willing to 'donate' their metal shavings.


----------



## bujaca (Oct 10, 2013)

Devil said:


> Let me know what you think... This shows you how it will look and how you can make Devils Rust... Please like if you could use this..!
> 
> Devils Rust - YouTube


A brilliant and gorgeous technique, thanks a million for posting it! I can't wait to try it out, not just for Halloween stuff, I'm gonna rust up some year round garden decor stuff too!

Incredibly generous of you to share this, I totally love it, and made sure to 'like' your video 

cj


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I used this technique on a "saw blade" made from foam. I had people touching it to see if it was real.. this is a great technique.


----------

